# Anti-barking devices



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hi, can anybody recommend a good anti-barking collar that actually works or any other way in which I can train them not to bark. When Nellie is playing with Alfie she barks and barks and it is driving me and I'm sure my neighbours mad


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I took Seymour to puppy class today and he started barking excitedly at the other dogs. The trainer said to turn his whole body around as soon as he starts barking so that he can't see the other dog, then hold him in that position (clamp him to your side with your hand-him-your leg) for a few seconds. And breathe. Then turn him back around to resume play. If he barks again repeat the process.

It took Seymour about 3 times to realise if he barks he won't be able to see the others as I turn him around. He now plays happily and quietly with the others. This method just gives him a bit of time out to calm down and shows him he can play but on your terms.

You could also try positive reinforcement with a treat, so when he starts barking call him over this forces him to stop barking as he has to come away from the situation, give him a treat and repeat when he barks again. This generally works better with older dogs rather than pups and if your dog is super smart they you may find he twigs that when he barks, he gets a treat! So could go either way! 

Good luck x

For more pictures of my 'poo see: https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for that I will definitely give it a go next time they are playing and barking


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cav was a barker. We would spray him with water from a plant spray if he got too yappy and it worked a treat. He only had to see it and he would stop. My two hardly bark at all (unless they see a fox then they go demented !) but a water spray wouldnt work with them they would think it terrific fun! It's worth a try though?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

tessybear said:


> My cav was a barker. We would spray him with water from a plant spray if he got too yappy and it worked a treat. He only had to see it and he would stop. My two hardly bark at all (unless they see a fox then they go demented !) but a water spray wouldnt work with them they would think it terrific fun! It's worth a try though?


Nellie has only just started barking since Alfie has arrived wanting to play with him (he usually doesn't want to). I have been using a plant spray bottle with water to cool them down in this hot weather but only on the mist spray maybe I could use the jet nozzle on her I don't think she would like that. I will try anything


----------

